Ask HN: What are some good resources for programmers to learn finance? - tzhenghao
======
auslegung
What kind of finance? If personal finance, I recommend Dave Ramsey, the Get
Rich Slowly blog, and anything that says to stay away from credit, go slowly,
don't get anxious, reason as if it's 100 years ago.

------
andersamundson
If you're looking to learn about finance from a Wall Street/Corporate
perspective, learn how a DCF (Discounted Cash Flow) model works. There are
many such resources. Wall Street Training is a good, practical one.

Two good resources that give a strong philosophical foundation are Howard
Mark's Chairman's Letters (free @ Oaktree Capital website), David Einhorn's
"Fooling Some of the People All of the Time", and Nassim Taleb's "Fooled by
Randomness."

------
tixocloud
It depends on what area of finance you're looking at.

Here's a book I used for Corporate Finance and valuations of companies:
[https://www.amazon.ca/Valuation-Measuring-Managing-Value-
Com...](https://www.amazon.ca/Valuation-Measuring-Managing-Value-
Companies/dp/0470424656)

------
nieksand
This is what I used:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0465078982/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0465078982/)

If you poke around you'll find plenty of books with similar titles and target
audiences.

